# How is the name Havergal pronounced?



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

As in Havergal Brian. Does anyone know?


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

As he was English, just read his name the way it should be pronounced.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Have a go...


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

KevinW said:


> As he was English, just read his name the way it should be pronounced.


Hah ver gul?

Hay ver gall?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Have a girl (said quickly to run the words together).


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

The video (from Rick) contains my first guess of what it should be, but the previous post (from Animal) implies that the third vowel is long. And nobody thinks the stress is on the middle syllable (cf. Fergal).

Unless someone offers a definitive answer, I will use the video's pronunciation. (Not that Brian is a composer I take much interest in.)


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

KevinW said:


> As he was English, just read his name the way it should be pronounced.


http://www.inf.fu-berlin.de/lehre/pmo/eng/Chaos.pdf


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I usually pronounce it with a big yawn at the end.....:devil:


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Just don't pronounce his last name "Bwian."


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

progmatist said:


> Just don't pronounce his last name "Bwian."


He's not a composer, he's a very naughty boy.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

BoggyB said:


> The video (from Rick) contains my first guess of what it should be, but the previous post (from Animal) implies that the third vowel is long. And nobody thinks the stress is on the middle syllable (cf. Fergal).
> 
> Unless someone offers a definitive answer, I will use the video's pronunciation. (Not that Brian is a composer I take much interest in.)


If my post implies that (and I tried to avoid such an implication by mentioning that my rendering of the name should be pronounced quickly) I didn't mean it to do so. I agree with the video's version and was trying to render that in print.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> I usually pronounce it with a big yawn at the end.....:devil:


How do you mean? Like a South American football commentator: hah-fa-GOOOOOOOOOOAL?


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

CnC Bartok said:


> He's not a composer, he's a very naughty boy.


He is the messiah though. I should know, I've followed a few.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I would instinctively assumed 1st syllable rhymes with 'have', but if someone told be it should rhyme with 'wave' then I wouldn't be surprised.


----------

